# How does anyone get exposure on FA?



## -Kasz (Sep 8, 2013)

I would like to start doing commissions eventually, but no matter what I post on FA, I can't seem to get more than a few views per submission.  I've been doing clean, traditional requests from a thread on reddit, so I've uploaded a few things lately.  Here are a few:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11568333/

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11512774/

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11528763/

I'll be getting a graphics tablet later this week, so maybe digital art will spark more interest.  Maybe I should just start drawing porn...


----------



## Aleu (Sep 8, 2013)

Post frequently and network.
Doing requests occasionally should also help too. Not too much as people will probably zero in on you to mooch art from.


----------



## Teal (Sep 8, 2013)

You're not active enough.
Comment on things, talk to people.
Do a few requests or raffles.
Post more art.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 9, 2013)

You get exposure by posting a lot. It's that simple :I
Right now you have 5 submissions in your gallery that were uploaded with rather big gaps between them. People can't notice you if you don't upload anything!
People on FA also tend to give artists attention who upload cute art, extremely high quality art and/or porn, especially if your submissions cover some of the weirder fetishes... That's not required though, there are many artists on FA who get a lot of exposure without resorting to porn.

So I guess you should start by just uploading more work. Offer cheap and simple commissions, maybe some free stuff (but don't invest too much work into giving away art!), talk to people, get some exposure through some of the user groups and so on. Be creative, you are an artist afterall^^


----------



## jorinda (Sep 9, 2013)

Comment on other people's art.
Draw some rare species. I can see wolves and foxes and dragons on every artist's gallery - if I see something new and different, I might watch that artist.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 9, 2013)

Complain.


----------



## BRN (Sep 9, 2013)

You're doing the right thing by taking requests for Reddit; that's the kind of rarer activity that gives you exposure to a wider audience. Remember, though,  consistently high views on FA means a high number of watchers who are interested in you - because your new submission is only on the front page for a short time, no matter what, you might not see many new watches per submission.

What you REALLY want is for people to continually visit your profile and, hence, your gallery. You can make this happen by being socially active as well as artistically active. Be interesting and people will notice your personality,  and check out your art as a result.

I'd also suggest checking out A Commissioners Perspective On How To Get Commissioned - a thread on this forum - for more tips.


----------



## septango (Sep 9, 2013)

your art doesnt really strike any kind of cords, you need to express something (or just get better at showing it if you do) for an audiance to connect with


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 9, 2013)

Since this is happening far too often...



http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...ive-attitudes-get-you-exposure-not-complaints


----------



## Marsonaut (Sep 11, 2013)

You need to put in a LOT more effort into filling up your portfolio. 6 submissions will never cut it even if your a Blotch level genius. So far your art looking okay, but one thing that sticks out is that your stuff doesn't seem all that expressive of character, even though you have a better grasp of coloring and highlights than 95% of the population. Change that, give your characters souls and expressions that delight or inspire empathy (I think your Nesilwoof request is closer to getting at that). Anyways, don't give up, don't worry about popularity or commissions right now, just focus on getting better, getting a good work ethic in, and push yourself to change and experiment. Above all, enjoy this, don't push yourself until this becomes a torment.


----------



## rjbartrop (Sep 13, 2013)

Like everyone else says, being sociable, and letting people know you're there, but be warned, spamming other people's journals and shout pages with links is a good way to annoy people.   The most effective thing I've found so far is the banner ads.

However, once you have people's attention, you have to have something to show them, and I'm going to have to say this, you're not there yet.  There's a lot of competition out there, and if you're entertaining notions of offering price over quality, however low you think you can go, somebody will undercut you.   You have to be better.
     You need to work on your basics, and post more, but I would say instead of focusing on requests, show people what you can do.   What do you like to draw, and most importantly, what do you like doing that nobody else is doing?   If you can get a rep as the go-to guy for something that can work in your favour.   You do have some pretty generic looking characters in your gallery, and you need art that sticks in people's brains.   Word of mouth is important to getting watchers so the more people going, "Hey did you see what Kasz did?"  the better.   Technical skill is certainly important, but people like to feel things too.   Erotica is the traditional path, but it's certainly not the only one.   People also like it if you can make them laugh, feel sad, or just oo and ahhh at something they've never seen before.  This is also the toughest part, just because it is so nebulous.   You can make a piece of art that you think has all the right things, but it can still be greeted with a shrug.
      The most important thing to remember is that none of this is going to release a flood of commissions.  It takes a while to build up a following, and the more satisfied customers you have, the more who will recommend you to others.  The more watches and faves you have, the more people who will be showing off your work to others.   You have to be patient.


----------



## Charrio (Sep 13, 2013)

I'll agree with the majority. 
Post more stuff, also some less than perfect stuff is ok people like seeing progression, well i do anyways. 
Also try and comment on anything you like, be positive and friendly. 

Many artists feel a bit down when things are faved and not commented, it's those few words that make someone smile or remember you.


----------



## Red Savarin (Sep 13, 2013)

1. Prove you have art worth paying for.
2. Talk to people, commission stuff from them, just go out and socialize. Friendliness gets you everywhere in the world, no matter what anyone else says.
3. PROFIT (no, not trying to make some shitty meme joke here, you will get money).

If you're talking specifically about the furaffinity crowd, just go about commenting on and favoriting stuff you like. I used to upload music there (deleted everything I made, no longer have an account there), and I'd only get about a hundred views or so per song and maybe around four to six comments because I only uploaded them to show off to my friends and the occasional front page lurker would stumble upon it. I hate to make it sound easier than it really is, but it's not something that takes too much thinking. Just a lot of effort on your end. You may have to make some sacrifices as well.


----------



## Drake Ukkonen (Sep 13, 2013)

Make posts on asking how to get exposure, people will look at your profile...


----------



## kontonakuma (Sep 13, 2013)

Anything else I could provide at this point would just be parroting everyone else on this thread. Get involved with the community more and post more. The best way to advertise is putting yourself out there.


----------



## FoxyPaws1 (Sep 14, 2013)

I'll share my unique view as a fetish artist.

It takes time and the ability to stand out.  Its really hard to stand out when there is a lot of similar art out there.  I'm not saying you need to do porn which is a already crowded market.  As a fetish artist I never did porn or formal requests.  I simply post art I have fun creating and enjoy looking at.  Having been on FA 6 years my gallery has become a hodgepodge of my odd attempts at expressing my love of a fetish.  Somehow others seem to like my fetish art and I have 11k views and 244 followers.  Finding a small niche audience and expanding from there may be a wise idea.  But I wouldn't define myself as the most friendly artist.  If you have the personality extensive interaction and friendship is also a good option.

I'd recommend not sticking to just one art form even if you think you'll fail at it, just post it at the very least in scraps.  People like variety even if they don't fav it.  Looking back at my gallery now I was initially tempted to delete some of my odd works.  But decided to keep them as they've shown how much I've grown.  Picture being a artist as a journey that you log using your gallery and journals, and commenting and following others on their journey.  But the hardest thing is figuring out what is the goal of your journey.  Mine is odd so it really adds to the uniqueness of my profile.  It's basically that_ I'm preparing for the day when virtual reality is available that will allow me to enjoy my fetish_.

Good luck on your journey!


----------



## Xubuntu (Sep 16, 2013)

Upload as much art as you can, and never stop striving for improvement ^w^ Try doing fanart for the more popular folks on FA, and be sociable! Comment on lots and lots of stuff, compliment people, try to chat up people, participate in raffles, and use other social networking sites to advertise yourself~


----------



## mapdark (Sep 16, 2013)

You have only 5 submissions :-/

Just post a lot more art , interact with other users, comment , post , make journal , go on the forums ,try to have a certain balance between content quality and quantity and eventually people WILL notice you. but it could literally takes months or years.

Nobody here has gotten watchers in under a week or anything.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 16, 2013)

mapdark said:


> Nobody here has gotten watchers in under a week or anything.



Uhhh... *Raises hand* I have.


----------



## Teal (Sep 16, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Uhhh... *Raises hand* I have.


 Me too.


----------



## UnburntDaenerys (Sep 16, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Uhhh... *Raises hand* I have.



So have I, a couple of them.


----------



## rjbartrop (Sep 16, 2013)

Same day here.  Before I posted any art, even, but to be fair,  I'd already spent many years on other sites where some people knew me.  I do agree that there is something to be said for posting your art on smaller sites, where people might actually get a chance to see it on the front page.    FA has over 10 million submissions, and on a really slow day, your art will be on the front page for as much a three minutes, so it's no suprize that people won't know you're there if you don't make a little noise.


----------



## Teal (Sep 16, 2013)

I had some of mine on the front page for half an hour but they didn't get very many more views.


----------



## RememberTheBeginning (Nov 20, 2022)

I find that a lot of people that I like are kind of like me and don't talk to people. Or look at people's profiles who comment. So I never got anywhere by socializing. I can try again, though. 

Also, fetish drawing hasn't really helped me either.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 20, 2022)

RememberTheBeginning said:


> So I never got anywhere


The luck factor is often even more important.


----------



## MiwaKitsune (Nov 27, 2022)

Unfortunately because of the big home page things get sucked into, there doesn't seem to be much of an algorithm. You just gotta use tags and hope someone is interested in your work.
Besides that, posting often and networking is about all that works on FA. Most people come to FA after seeing someone on another site that has more interaction, like Twitter or Instagram or Tumblr. 

I'd suggest making one of those your "main" site and using this as more of a collection of your art. In terms of being social and making friends, there's just no way to post like that on FA unless you count the forums, which a lot of FA doesn't even use.


----------



## se05239 (Nov 28, 2022)

Couldn't tell you. Still a nobody.


----------

